# Ken's Granddaddy Purple



## gmo (Jan 15, 2011)

I got a few 'elites' from a buddy, Ken's GDP being one of them.  She is small, but  beautiful.  This one is 42 days into flowering. 

View attachment 100_2015 [1600x1200].JPG


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 15, 2011)

Very Nice. I smoked some a couple months ago,,and it was kick ***. Wish I lived where I could get a clone.


----------



## the chef (Jan 16, 2011)

Gimme!


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 16, 2011)

lovely very different than mine from harborside I will try to get a pic.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 16, 2011)

when did yours purple and at what temp please?

here is mine I will try to get better lights off pics no purple yet but lots of crystals. 

View attachment update 055.jpg


View attachment update 059.jpg


View attachment update 060.jpg


----------



## oldone (Jan 16, 2011)

Nice  smoked some last month.:stoned: 
  now to find a start:fly:


----------



## gmo (Jan 16, 2011)

2dog, mine started to purple about 2 1/2 - 3 wks into flowering.  The temps have been about 75 during lights on and 68-70 during lights off.  How far along are yours?


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 16, 2011)

mine are about 35 days in.


----------



## hydrotoker (Jan 23, 2011)

nice, love purple plants


----------



## Irish (Feb 25, 2011)

nice job gmo. i'm working on a mom of gdp now also... ...


----------



## slowmo77 (Feb 25, 2011)

i just took clones from my GDP today. im gonna give a few cuts a run outdoors and she what they can do.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 25, 2011)

Go for it. Man I wish I lived where i could get clones of GDP.


----------

